# Necesito herramienta para dejar limpios agujeros (quitar estaño). Sugerencias



## juankar90 (Abr 23, 2015)

Buenos días.
Llevo tiempo pensando en algo para poder quitar el estaño de los dos o cuatro "agujeritos" que llevan los conectores micro-usb para agarrarse a placa.
Hasta el momento primero pruebo con la maya desoldadora y pasta de soldar a ver si se lleva el estaño y deja el agujero vacío. Pero muchas veces no vale de nada, entonces para estos casos he usado un punzón y como el estaño es débil le hago un agujero. Pero esta técnica no me gusta mucho porque dobla la placa base si no lo haces con mucho cuidado.

¿Alguien me podría dar alguna sugerencia de alguna herramienta que pueda usar??

Un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 23, 2015)

*Desoldador por succión *


----------



## Scooter (Abr 23, 2015)

Soplando fuerte cuando está líquido
Golpeando la placa
Sacudiendo la placa...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 23, 2015)

Hola a todos , yo sin dudas enpleyo para ese tipo de servicio la malla de cubre enbebida en flujo de solda (mas conocida como "Malla Desoldadora" ). La malla si queda entre lo soldador y la parte a sener limpiada , ese metodo proposto aca es mui prolijo porque el limpia con mucha eficiencia y la fuerte caloria generada por lo soldador  que generalmente es mui molesta a la PCB (tarjeta de circuito inpreso) si queda en la malla de cubre. Lo principio de funcionamento dese metodo es que la solda quando liquida flue por adentro de la malla ( el practicamente  es sugada)por un efecto denominado "capilaridad".
!Fuerte abrazo a todos!
Att.
Danuiel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2015)

*Método Ninja Bic*  

La desarmás toda y empleas el tubo para soplar fuerte la soldadura con el soldador apoyado  . . . luego fijarse que el estaño "proyectado" no cortocircuite nada


----------



## Scooter (Abr 24, 2015)

Si, ese es bastante efectivo...y peligroso


----------



## foro666 (Abr 24, 2015)

Yo utilizo un succionador como el de la foto

http://www.google.es/imgres?imgurl=...6VYXQJfLe7AbI6oGQDQ&tbm=isch&ved=0CCYQMygCMAI

Pero a veces soplo.

*Ojo** al soplar, ponte gafas de seguridad y guantes, sobre todo gafas. *


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 24, 2015)

Scooter dijo:


> Si, ese es bastante efectivo...y peligroso


Si principalmente ao inves de soplar , sugar , jajajajajajajajajajajajajajaj
Att.
Daniel lopes.


----------



## juankar90 (Abr 24, 2015)

Muchas gracias por responderme.
A ver, el problema es que muchas veces los agujeros son tan pequeños que el soldador no cabe bien y no consigo derretir el estaño (y no es problema del soldador, ya que uso estacion de soldadura).
Normalmente lo hago con maya de desoldar como dice el compañero, pero hay veces que no se va el estaño.


----------



## Juan Spleaker (Sep 28, 2015)

Una técnica más... Después de calentar el hoyito a desoldar utiliza una brocha pequeña o un cepillito y cepilla la soldadura hacia fuera del circuito. Aunque siempre me ha funcionado mejor soplar con un tubito llamado popote o cerbatana, claro después de calentar... Ssludos


----------



## josemaX (Sep 29, 2015)

A veces ayuda añadir estaño y luego aplicar la técnica que sea. Si queda muy poco enfría muy rápido y ni malla chupa, ni las sacudidas ni nada. También hay aleaciones que funden mal con un soldador normal y al añadirle tu estaño se vuelven "más razonables"


----------



## papirrin (Sep 29, 2015)

yo uso cable desoldante, con el clasico soplido o chupon se enfria con el aire.
No se si ya lo mencionaron pero se aplica estaño en abundancia y despues se pone el cable, el estaño original es muy dificil de quitar.


----------

